# Shrimp



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I would like to look into getting some shrimp for my betta tanks. I'm not crazy about the Red Cherry Shrimp and was thinking of going with Bee Shrimp and/or Red Crystal Shrimp. I've heard that shrimp need a 'well established' tank to be able to survive. What does this mean exactly? 

I do plan on setting up a shrimp tank. If they breed, great! I won't have to buy new if a few get snacked on or as they die, but I'm not going to actively breed them. I will probably house a few ADF with them.

Any tips or pointers or links to sites with good information would really be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well established tanks are ones that have already completed the cycle a long time ago and have a healthy build of bio-film on your surfaces. Algae growth is not exactly needed but your shrimp would certainly snack on it. But basically completed the cycle and there is nearly no way for the Cycle to crash, that would certainly kill all your shrimp, not to mention harm your Bettas. 

Red Crystals are pretty expensive, the Bee shrimp are nice. Have you looked into Red Cardinals? Cheaper than Crystals but they still look really good! I think there's some on AB right now.

As far as ADF's, I think the shrimps will becoming snacks quicker than with just a betta but I'm not terribly certain. If you want your shrimp to survive I suggest LOTS of cover and small spaces that shrimp can get into but your betta's and ADF's can't. The PVC pipes are good for that as well as mosses and densely planted tanks.

And that's about all I can think of at the moment lol


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

You know lilnaugrim, I might just start PMing you when I have a question. You always seem to have the answers I need! lol

This will be primarily a shrimp tank & I want plenty of places for them to hide & play. I have been warned that the frogs might snack on a few of them, but most of them should be fast enough to get away. I guess about the same situation as putting shrimp with bettas.

You did help me out though. I know I don't have a tank good enough to get any right now. I think I will put this down on the list for after I get my 29 gallon sorority set up. That will empty two 10 gallon tanks and I can start setting one of those up for the shrimp. 

Do you think a plant grow out tank would be a good place for the shrimp? I can still tackle two projects with 1 tank that way. Maybe I will just get my little boy a 5 gallon tank for his bday & some frogs. They are mostly for him anyway. I think a 4 year old would love them. I really would still like to put the frogs in the shrimp tank, but if they are going to eat to many of them I probably won't.

Going to look into the red cardinals too. I just want something different from the red cherry shrimp. There are some others I've seen that I really liked, but not for the price. Do you know, can I have different types of shrimp in the same tank? Not like ghost shrimp, I know they can be more aggressive. The smaller type like the red cherry, bee, & cardinal shrimps?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha, I'll try and not to disappoint you then! I don't know everything yet but I'm getting there ;-) haha

You could certainly have different kinds of shrimp in one tank, and yes you're right about the Ghost Shrimp. They actually have claws and will use them if they want to, I've heard they can be a bit territorial as well, which isn't what you'd want. 

I think a plant grow out tank would be absolutely wonderful for your shrimp! I do suggest having at least a few Marimo balls and some Dwarf Hairgrass if you can, I know many shrimp absolutely love to have those! But any and all plants would be great!

I'm also not certain if shrimp have specific water requirements as I've never actually looked into it. Oh, just looked and different shrimp do have different requirements lol. Here's a wonderful, wonderful page on all different sorts of inverts, cardinals were the first to pop up so here you go: http://www.planetinverts.com/Cardinal_Shrimp.html

Yeah I still don't know about the frogs, I've never had an interest in them so therefore I've never done research on them lol.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a froggy expert to ask any questions of when I can't find the answers myself! I just think they are something my boy would love. He's great with the bettas and spends time talking to 'his' Gema & Patrick everyday, but I think frog might be a bit more fun for him.

Going to spend some time reading that page you posted. Got myself a list of shrimp I'm interested in, so I guess the next step is making sure all their water parameters work together. Since I want both Dwarf Hairgrass & Marimo balls that should be no problem to add to the shrimpy shopping list.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Certainly! They do have very interesting personalities so I'd think that he would definitely like a pair ^^

Lol yes! I also just complied a list of shrimp that I might be interested in if I ever get the tank space and funds to set another tank up. I'm either going to do a Tiger tank or a Sulawesi tank. I love the look of both of them but their parameter's don't match up unfortunately...unless one of them could adapt to either hard or soft water.


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I'll end up with Neocaridina type shrimp. That includes the Red Cherry Shrimp, but a pretty yellow & some others too.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, they are nice! Those are the easiest to keep as well which is always a plus haha.


----------

